# JJ McLaughlin soda bottle Toronto Ontario



## RCO (Jul 26, 2016)

just found this bottle swimming the other day if you saw my other post , have heard of this company before but didn't have any bottles for JJ McLaughlin . it appears to have been one of the larger Toronto bottlers and eventually had something to do with Canada dry from what I read ? 

this bottle doesn't have a lot of writing on it just JJ.Mclaughlin Limited Toronto and an "M " on bottom , it actually cleaned up fairly well considering how dirty it was although still some scratches and  marks on it . 

anyone know more about JJ McLaughlin or this bottle ? I'm not really that familiar with it , more collect art deco 20's-40's bottles than this time period


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 27, 2016)

JJ McLaughlin was originally a drug store which began selling soft drinks if I remember correctly.  They were the company that invented Canada Dry before it was sold to another company in 1923, according to Wikipedia.  I'm not sure how late they lasted after selling Canada Dry, if at all.  At one point they were bottling all sorts of things, I've got a seltzer bottle from them and they had a stoneware ginger beer as well, but I think Canada Dry was their most popular.  They had offices in Edmonton and Ottawa as well.


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2016)

the listings I saw in bottle books seem to indicate they lasted until 1930's but definity no sign of them past then . 
there is an Ottawa JJ McLaughlin bottle , have seen pictures of one online before 

have seen a few bottles from this bottler before ( either online or at antique stores )  but never bought or found one so didn't have any . 

its not surprising to find a Toronto bottle here but doubt it was sold here  , park I found it in , is near an old railway station so possibly someone brought it with them from Toronto on train and then got tossed into nearby lake ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I've got one of those Ottawa bottles now that you mention it.  Most of them had the three cities if they mentioned Ottawa.  My seltzer has the three, sadly it's missing the top but I picked it up at a bottle sale for practically nothing (75 cents I think?) a few months ago so I'm not complaining!


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2016)

ran across another JJ mclaughlin bottle on the weekend at an antique sale , the seller didn't want that much for it  , this one is a bit different and has Trade Made design embossed on bottle . and hygena waters on bottom .  

from what I read in books I had , Limited was added later on after 1906 , this bottle just has JJ McLaughlin so its an older one .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a pretty early one, I don't often see crown top bottles that old from Canada.  I haven't seen that one before either.  Looks like it's in good condition too!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 2, 2016)

Crowns were pretty common in the Canadian bottling industry by the late 1890s / very early 1900s. Yes, there were exceptions, but . . .


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 3, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> Crowns were pretty common in the Canadian bottling industry by the late 1890s / very early 1900s. Yes, there were exceptions, but . . .



I may be thinking more of West Coast bottles, those were often manufactured in Britain and they continued using older closures like internal thread stoppers into the 1920's.


----------



## RCO (Aug 3, 2016)

have another similar early Canadian soda bottle I figured I'd post for comparison , found it swimming a couple years ago so its not in very good shape and has some weird damage to it but it solid and been on shelf without incident for couple years . 

can see its very similar in size , colour , embossing in same location and company name on bottom as well . also has a similar rounded base which you don't see a lot . must of been some companies using this bottle between time hutcheson's being used and before standard soda water bottles came out ? be like early 1900's 

its for J.W Sutherland Hamilton Ontario


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 3, 2016)

Even cracked, that other one is still a pretty good find.  I think you're right that those round-ish bottomed bottles are some of the earliest crown cap bottles in Canada.  I've got one from Winnipeg as well, a Blackwood's, which is quite crude.  I don't think I've got any others, my other Canadian BIM crown tops have what are probably more recent, flatter bottoms.


----------

